
Catch the (Adobe) Wave - nreece
http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/wave/
======
pedalpete
Not that google owns the 'wave' label, but with more than a few months of
knowing Google is making a run for a big 'wave', wouldn't you have thought
adobe would have gone for a new name (though they obviously would have already
had the wave name before google was public with it).

As far as desktop app for notifications when friends make status updates, i
don't find it really compelling.

